# Roller in Butler County, PA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a Roller in Butler County, PA. Only has an orange band on one leg. I was sent a picture but now can't seem to find it. I just got through deleting a bunch of e-mails and it must have been in there somewhere.  
Anyway, if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------

